# 2013 Salary Survey



## AB87 (Sep 10, 2013)

When does the Survey come out? Im anxious to see any changes. Thank You for your responses


----------



## laauserc1 (Oct 10, 2013)

*salaries*

I too am very curious. I dont even know where to look!! I am a CPC-A until my paperwork is in, then Im a CPC. I am trying to find salaries in my area (50 mile radius). I am currently employed at a mid-sized practice and do all the coding/billing and sending and downloading of claims. I feel with my experience and new certification I should be able to ask for a competative salary increase!! Let me know where to go and find this. Please.


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Oct 10, 2013)

The survey is in the October issue of the Cutting Edge.  You can also do a search on the AAPC home pae "salary survey" and it should pop up!


----------

